# What is the value of being in the Disney bubble with everything changed so drastically with FP+ and no Extra Magic Hours?



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 22, 2021)

I am asking this because I was going to enter an ongoing request for next December and January for Disney resorts for our kids and for us, and Rick asked me why we don't just stay at our usual Marriott.  I couldn't think of a single reason to stay on Disney property.  The buses, we only use those for Magic Kingdom to get the bus direct to the park without stopping at the transportation center.  

The bag check is basically a no-hassle event after the metal detectors were changed to allow us to walk in with keys and cell phones in our bags and pockets.  We don't get stopped by the metal detector, even when we have a cooler with cans.  So no long waits at bag check anymore.  

I can think of no reason to stay on Disney property.  We have free parking with our AP's.  Marriott units are so nice, but I do love the beds here at OKW.  The bed is very comfortable and I sleep well.  Could be that I am so tired from all of the walking in the parks.  

Crowd levels are very low at the parks.  Our granddaughter is finally 38" and was able to ride Slinky Dog her first time, and the wait was only 20 minutes.  That is amazing.  She also got to ride Millenium Falcon, waited only 15 minutes for that one.  Basically it's just a long walk into the ride.  Half of the country is not traveling at this time, so crowd levels are low.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 22, 2021)

I agree that I wouldn’t make special effort to stay in the WDW bubble unless I were staying at a near park resort where I could walk to at least one park or take the Skyliner (we don’t travel at high-volume times like park opening or closing). We’re out of DVC points for this UY and next due to our big Christmas 2020 family trip, so we’re happy to stay offsite via RCI exchanges. We too have APs so have free parking. The only other perk we would use onsite would be DME, which is going away at the end of this year.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 22, 2021)

I agree, it appears there is no real incentive to stay onsite anymore, just convenience and preference. However, if the visit is before the end of September, there is a ticket sale, 2 extra days added to your ticket on select 4-night/3-day room and ticket package stay. The ticket special is also offered to DVC members. 

If staying in one of the monorail resorts, it makes getting to MK easier, Riviera or others for the Skyliner or easy access to Epcot via the BWV, BCV, YC resorts. Or in my case, we love staying in AKL CL(hopefully it will return) for the added perks of Club Level, so it’s preference.


----------



## Limace (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m making the same decision myself for my hopeful stay in May. A couple things to consider though, since you’re talking a year out. I’d anticipate capacity to be greatly increased by next December-and if that’s the case, all onsite guests will get a half hour head start over you at every park, every day. It’s not a lot, but it’s definitely enough to cause huge waits on the most popular attractions by the time you get in. We don’t know if we will have FP back by then or what it will look like-so who knows if that will matter much or not. Just something to consider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 22, 2021)

Limace said:


> I’m making the same decision myself for my hopeful stay in May. A couple things to consider though, since you’re talking a year out. I’d anticipate capacity to be greatly increased by next December-and if that’s the case, all onsite guests will get a half hour head start over you at every park, every day. It’s not a lot, but it’s definitely enough to cause huge waits on the most popular attractions by the time you get in. We don’t know if we will have FP back by then or what it will look like-so who knows if that will matter much or not. Just something to consider.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limace, we have the same home resorts!


----------



## montygz (Jan 22, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am asking this because I was going to enter an ongoing request for next December and January for Disney resorts for our kids and for us, and Rick asked me why we don't just stay at our usual Marriott.  I couldn't think of a single reason to stay on Disney property.  The buses, we only use those for Magic Kingdom to get the bus direct to the park without stopping at the transportation center.
> 
> The bag check is basically a no-hassle event after the metal detectors were changed to allow us to walk in with keys and cell phones in our bags and pockets.  We don't get stopped by the metal detector, even when we have a cooler with cans.  So no long waits at bag check anymore.
> 
> ...


Why stay on Disney property?
1. Location. You can't get any closer.
2. Ease of transport to theme parks. No driving needed. You can walk from some resorts to the parks.
3. Nicely themed resorts. The feature pools have lifeguards and activities.
4. Variety of accommodations. There are plenty of different Disney resorts to choose from. Want one with a food court? It's available.

Whether or not is worth it is up to each individual person. You can have a great vacation no matter where you stay.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 22, 2021)

Perhaps the Disney bubble has burst, pun intended.


----------



## Dean (Jan 22, 2021)

I like on and off site now and previously.  The reasons that come to mind to stay on property for many currently are the 30 min early entry for all parks that is forthcoming, theming/resorts, and on property transportation.  I don't see the loss of ME as a reason not to largely because I didn't see it as a reason to do so before.  Of course you forego the parking fee when staying at DVC through points including as a private rental or RCI exchange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2021)

If you only have APs, your biggest restriction will be only three theme park reservations at a time. So if you plan to go for more than three days, getting subsequent reservations after you have used one up may be difficult.

We just spent five days in the Disney bubble and checked into Grande Vista today. Let me say, 4PM checkin on a Friday at MGV was horrendous. The line went out the door back to the fountain and there was no place to park in the registration area. I can't say enough about online checkin and direct-to-room that Disney has at their resorts. So much easier. The bigger timeshare brands need to figure out a way to accommodate this.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If you only have APs, your biggest restriction will be only three theme park reservations at a time. So if you plan to go for more than three days, getting subsequent reservations after you have used one up may be difficult.
> 
> We just spent five days in the Disney bubble and checked into Grande Vista today. Let me say, 4PM checkin on a Friday at MGV was horrendous. The line went out the door back to the fountain and there was no place to park in the registration area. I can't say enough about online checkin and direct-to-room that Disney has at their resorts. So much easier. The bigger timeshare brands need to figure out a way to accommodate this.


Should have come over to SVV. It’s Nice and quiet


----------



## montygz (Jan 22, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If you only have APs, your biggest restriction will be only three theme park reservations at a time. So if you plan to go for more than three days, getting subsequent reservations after you have used one up may be difficult.
> 
> We just spent five days in the Disney bubble and checked into Grande Vista today. Let me say, 4PM checkin on a Friday at MGV was horrendous. The line went out the door back to the fountain and there was no place to park in the registration area. I can't say enough about online checkin and direct-to-room that Disney has at their resorts. So much easier. The bigger timeshare brands need to figure out a way to accommodate this.


With direct-to-room, you could avoid the sales people, so that will never happen.

Many people show up right at 4 p.m. so I try to check-in at 3 p.m. or earlier or after 7 p.m. I've found the fastest check-ins were late when the "parking pass" people had went home.


----------



## travelhacker (Jan 22, 2021)

I've really liked all the Marriotts that we've stayed at in Orlando. 

We head to AKV (via RCI) in a couple of weeks and are excited for the experience. 

Since we travel in the offseason (early June, mid October) it's usually ridiculously cheap to book a getaway and w/ the exchange fees + mandatory DVC fees and loss of on-site benefits I just don't see us staying at DVC resorts more than once every few years.

We really love the theming at Disney Resorts, but it's hard to justify with the price difference and loss of benefits.

I imagine every few years, we will get our Disney fix and try to exchange in though. 

While I still do wish that I bought into DVC 6 or 7 years ago when I first put my research in, I don't think I'd ever consider it moving forward.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If you only have APs, your biggest restriction will be only three theme park reservations at a time. So if you plan to go for more than three days, getting subsequent reservations after you have used one up may be difficult.
> 
> We just spent five days in the Disney bubble and checked into Grande Vista today. Let me say, 4PM checkin on a Friday at MGV was horrendous. The line went out the door back to the fountain and there was no place to park in the registration area. I can't say enough about online checkin and direct-to-room that Disney has at their resorts. So much easier. The bigger timeshare brands need to figure out a way to accommodate this.


I was under the impression that Marriott's was now offering online check- in to avoid in person check-in lines because of COVID-19.

Is this feature only offer at Marriott's hotels?


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 23, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Should have come over to SVV. It’s Nice and quiet


@CPNY I want to be like you when I grow up!!!  Unbelievable that you are at Sheraton Vistana Villages!!!! I have never been there yet, but you know how much I sure love the Orlando area and resorts!!!! Sheraton Vistana Villages is definitely on my "Must Try" list.  I am so jealous that @CPNY & @dioxide45 get to go to Orlando so much!!!!  Enjoy my friends!! When you sit out on that balcony in the evening, raise a glass for me!!!


----------



## elaine (Jan 23, 2021)

With no fp and no emh, it’s less enticing for sure. We’ve “drank the kool aid” but are trying to detox ourselves. Sold our large dvc akv contract and are booked for Bonnet creek for our next stay, with a little side of OKW-can’t go cold turkey. Those II cheap Marriott getaways and AC are looking pretty good. If M only had Mickey waffles for DH!


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jan 23, 2021)

By next December and January, things could be vastly different, especially with the 50th anniversary coming up.


----------



## Inhislove (Jan 24, 2021)

I highly recommend the double sided Mickey Waffle Maker that makes 6 minis at one time! As a mom of young kids, I rarely ate my Mickey waffles hot when we did splurge on them. We bought that when everything closed down and have Mickey waffles regularly as a special brunch!!

We bought ours from the Disney Store and one as a gift from Hot Topic over Christmas, which worked well. 









						Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Double Flip Waffle Maker | shopDisney
					

Mickey has made a lasting impression on audiences for 90 years and will continue to do so with the help of this double-sided waffle maker.




					www.shopdisney.com
				









						Disney Mickey Mouse Flip Mini Waffle Maker | BoxLunch
					

Whether gifting or collecting, our Disney Mickey Mouse Flip Mini Waffle Makeris the perfect swag. Shop online and in-store at BoxLunch today!




					www.boxlunch.com
				












						Carbon's Golden Malted Waffles and Pancakes
					

Since 1937, the best hotels and restaurants across the world have been serving Carbon's Golden Malted Waffles and Pancakes. Now you can enjoy these hot, fluffy waffles and pancakes in the comfort of your own home!




					www.goldenmalted.com


----------



## frank808 (Jan 24, 2021)

We used to be DVC mainly on site people when my son was 7 years old and younger. Over the past few years we have been doing less and less onsite DVC stays as he has gotten older. 

It is cheaper staying at Marriott or HGVC resort off site. Plus for comparable size, the MVC and HGVC units are larger and better equipped.

For the past 3 weeks wife and I have been at Vistana Villages (1 week) and MGV for one week and now rounding off our last week here at AKV. MGV was not that crowded 2 weeks ago but a couple days before checkout the resort got noticeably busier. I thought that was because of MLK weekend. According to dioxide it is even busier now. Liked our stay at Vistana Villages but prefer the Marriott or HGVC resorts in orlando. Sorry to have missed all the tuggers that are now in Orlando. Hopefully meet you all another time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 24, 2021)

I will enter an ongoing search for December and see if I can get something for Disney.  The kids would love to stay even at Saratoga Springs, our DIL just loves the experience of being onsite.  I can add us into their unit and use the benefits, but we can stay at Marriott for the two weeks they would be at Disney. We will have the best of both worlds ourselves.  Too bad our granddaughter doesn't get her own room, but they will give that up for a Disney stay. 

How is the update at Saratoga Springs going, by the way?  Anyone hear if they are about done with it?  I thought our one bedroom in January of 2020 was sadly in need of updating.  It was actually looking rundown.  Old Key West is pretty great for these two weeks.  I feel very blessed to have these units.  Our kids at OKW last week and this week have savanna view at AKL, all via exchange.  They love it there.  

I just have so many weeks to use in II after depositing MANY Myrtle Beach weeks into II last year.


----------



## JohnB3 (Jan 24, 2021)

We are just back from 3 nights at Bay Lake.  I think the switch from EMH to 30 minutes extra at all the parks will be an improvement and I expect Fastpass may be back once we return to normal, canceling the airport magic express to me is a bit of a head scratcher but perhaps Disney is expecting train service to be available.  We like being able to walk to parks or Disney Springs and like others enjoy the resort theme's (particularly AKL)  I think if our visit is primarily Disney park focused we will continue to stay in the bubble but we recently had a great stay at lakeshore and the off site rooms are nicer in my view.  MCO is one of the places to which we get direct flight service so we try to go a few times a year.  The girls all love Disney Springs so SSR works well for us and we both own SSR DVC points and can book it thru RCI points.  I guess for us, and the way we travel, Disney's changes will not make us book differently


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 25, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How is the update at Saratoga Springs going, by the way? Anyone hear if they are about done with it?


They’ve finished both of the Preferred sections and part of the Standard sections, and it’s expected they’ll finish it all by summer this year. So you should be good for December. So far everyone seems to love the changes - especially the queen size real mattress Murphy bed coming down over the couch taking the place of the foldout sofa.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 25, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> canceling the airport magic express to me is a bit of a head scratcher but perhaps Disney is expecting train service to be available.


What I read suggests that the Mears contract was coming to an end and Disney decided not to renew it. Speculation is that either Mears will provide similar service (as they did before DME) or Disney themselves will operate it — whichever it is, it will be at a price, of course. 

And what I read about the train is that even in the best of circumstances it won’t open in 2022, nor is Brightline’s goal to operate commuter service between WDW and MCO. Their objective is for transport between Miami, WDW and Tampa. But the local Orlando commuter rail might have opportunity to use the tracks to provide WDW-MCO shuttles.


----------



## elaine (Jan 25, 2021)

we're excited to have the SSR pull down bed and an extra single in 1BR for 2 sleeping spaces for b/g kids! Esp. as that's what comes up in RCI. SSR is a nice walk to Disney Springs and they have a good food court and nice feature pool as well as a very decent secondary pool over by Paddocks that gives feature pool a break (as well as other quiet pools and a spray ground).


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 2, 2021)

We just stayed for two weeks at SSR and thought the rooms were horrible at best. Bed was very uncomfortable, dishwasher could not have been any louder. The drawers kept falling out in the kitchen. The pull out sofa reminds me of a motel six sofa extremely uncomfortable and yes the old small TV sets should be thrown away. The two extra chairs one in the living room and one in the bedroom were the most uncomfortable chairs. The wall ac outlets all need replacement my power cords and heating pad kept Falling out. Limited food service at the resort and the main restaurant is serving burgers and fries. we had the refill cup and went to the market at least twice daily and it seemed like a ghost town. simply no magic staying at DVC instead of usual MarriottVacationClub.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 3, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> We just stayed for two weeks at SSR and thought the rooms were horrible at best. Bed was very uncomfortable, dishwasher could not have been any louder. The drawers kept falling out in the kitchen. The pull out sofa reminds me of a motel six sofa extremely uncomfortable and yes the old small TV sets should be thrown away. The two extra chairs one in the living room and one in the bedroom were the most uncomfortable chairs. The wall ac outlets all need replacement my power cords and heating pad kept Falling out. Limited food service at the resort and the main restaurant is serving burgers and fries. we had the refill cup and went to the market at least twice daily and it seemed like a ghost town. simply no magic staying at DVC instead of usual MarriottVacationClub.


I hope you were in one of the Standard sections that haven’t been renovated and not in a Preferred location that has been! I’ve seen nothing but good reviews of the renovated units, especially of the queen size Murphy bed that comes out of the wall and covers the couch and contains the same mattress that’s on the bed.


----------



## dannybaker (Feb 3, 2021)

We were in the buildings obviously not renovate. I believe it is called the Grand Stand. Building 9101-9436 were under renovation in the Grandstand area. Bottom line the bubble is currently popped. Disney is doing everything in their power to social distance and trying to survive COVID.


----------



## weleftmn (Feb 4, 2021)

We exchanged into OKW this week. Normally, we will drive down (from Nashville) and stay at Bonnet Creek. We decided to fly and use ME this time. In the amount of time it took us to walk from Terminal B baggage claim to Terminal A transportation, waited to get on a bus, and then waited for the bus to leave we could have walked out the door after getting bags, gotten a Lyft ride, checked in, and been to Epcot. If we stay on-site again we will just use Lyft to get to the resort.

The BrightLine train is coming to Disney Springs. As others have said that could be a factor in removing the service. I would guess though Lyft and Uber are probably more responsible for the change.









						Brightline, Disney announce plans for Disney Springs train station
					

Brightline and Walt Disney World announce an agreement to build a train station at Disney Springs, providing close proximity to four theme parks, two water parks and 25 hotels.




					www.orlandosentinel.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 4, 2021)

weleftmn said:


> We exchanged into OKW this week. Normally, we will drive down (from Nashville) and stay at Bonnet Creek. We decided to fly and use ME this time. In the amount of time it took us to walk from Terminal B baggage claim to Terminal A transportation, waited to get on a bus, and then waited for the bus to leave we could have walked out the door after getting bags, gotten a Lyft ride, checked in, and been to Epcot. If we stay on-site again we will just use Lyft to get to the resort.
> 
> The BrightLine train is coming to Disney Springs. As others have said that could be a factor in removing the service. I would guess though Lyft and Uber are probably more responsible for the change.
> 
> ...


Yes, multiple communications from Disney (reported on DISboards, responses to emails sent to WDW and DVC guest satisfaction teams) regarding DME ending have seemed to emphasize the fact of rideshare becoming more popular as a factor in the decision.  I've also seen unconfirmed reports that the contract with Mears ends in 2021 and was not renewed, for whatever reason.

And as far as the train, I read that it's much farther in the future than 2022 and may not even work for transportation between MCO and WDW.  It's mostly intended for transport between the Miami area, Orlando/WDW and Tampa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, multiple communications from Disney (reported on DISboards, responses to emails sent to WDW and DVC guest satisfaction teams) regarding DME ending have seemed to emphasize the fact of rideshare becoming more popular as a factor in the decision.  I've also seen unconfirmed reports that the contract with Mears ends in 2021 and was not renewed, for whatever reason.
> 
> And as far as the train, I read that it's much farther in the future than 2022 and may not even work for transportation between MCO and WDW.  It's mostly intended for transport between the Miami area, Orlando/WDW and Tampa.


Orlando Sentinel is reporting this, which makes it a very reliable source.  I think it's way into the future, so I agree with that.  It takes time to build.  The article mentions 2 years to plan and three to build.  I hope they do it, and that will be a great reason for them to have developed Disney Springs as they have because it's huge now.  I miss the old Pleasure Island don't go to the stores on that side at all, but it makes sense that they would have built up that area before adding the rails.  Think of the traffic going there.  Wise move.  It will be crowded with lots of shoppers.  It's all about the bottom line.  And they will naturally get their money back if they charge for the train.


----------



## elaine (Feb 4, 2021)

weleftmn said:


> We exchanged into OKW this week. Normally, we will drive down (from Nashville) and stay at Bonnet Creek.


I'd love a report back as to how you liked OKW vs. BC. We're jumping ship to BC this summer (after 10 years of DVC).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2021)

elaine said:


> I'd love a report back as to how you liked OKW vs. BC. We're jumping ship to BC this summer (after 10 years of DVC).


I loved OKW.  We just got back after a wonderful two-week stay in unit 1828 at OKW.  We loved everything about it.  We had a 1 bed via exchange, and what a lucky get for us, since we own there.  The remodel is gorgeous (always stained sofas and the light gold was a big mistake IMO).  The kitchen is the best.  The bed was very comfortable.  I was so happy for those two weeks to return to that bed after walking 3-6 miles every day at the parks.  Our granddaughter loved the pool.  The unit size is so much better, and the sleeper chair means a 5th person can enjoy their own bed.  They say to bring bedding, but a sleeping bag would work.  It was just two of us.  Our kids had their own unit.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 20, 2021)

I sit here now debating this very topic.  I have booked: a LM RCI exchange at Saratoga and an II exchange at Marriott Cypress Harbor for mid March and trying to make this decision.....
I can eplus out of the Marriott, but now I'm stuck with flex and I don't see that timing happening.

I still question how sane this trip even is, our first adventure out of our Covid bubble (we haven't even been to a restaurant yet) and we are headed to WDW.    But, DH is vaccinated and DD15 could really use a pick me up and as silly as it sounds, Disney is her happy place.     They will be doing the parks, I will be staying at the resort.

I still want to get a car to mitigate the risks of buses and to take a day trip off property, but wow car rentals are around $450 and then $25 per day parking at resort.   That adds up.

Personally since I will be at the resort the whole time, I would prefer Cypress Harbor because it is nicer and the rooms are larger.   But, for them it will be much easier to stay on property.....

Decisions, decisions..........


----------



## frank808 (Feb 20, 2021)

I thought parking was included in the DVC $195 fee for exchanging? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Feb 20, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I thought parking was included in the DVC $195 fee for exchanging?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's included in a DVC stay which an exchange is.  It's not specifically paid for out of the additional $190 fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I thought parking was included in the DVC $195 fee for exchanging?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


But if they were to stay at Cypress Harbour, then the parking fee would apply.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 20, 2021)

When I called DVC today they stated I would need to pay $25 per day to leave a car at the resort.....is this not accurate?


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 20, 2021)

mdurette said:


> When I called DVC today they stated I would need to pay $25 per day to leave a car at the resort.....is this not accurate?





mdurette said:


> I sit here now debating this very topic.  I have booked: a LM RCI exchange at Saratoga and an II exchange at Marriott Cypress Harbor for mid March and trying to make this decision.....
> I can eplus out of the Marriott, but now I'm stuck with flex and I don't see that timing happening.
> 
> I still question how sane this trip even is, our first adventure out of our Covid bubble (we haven't even been to a restaurant yet) and we are headed to WDW.    But, DH is vaccinated and DD15 could really use a pick me up and as silly as it sounds, Disney is her happy place.     They will be doing the parks, I will be staying at the resort.
> ...


I just got back from AKL. I'd love to answer any specific questions that you have but thought I'd try to help you out with a couple of things:

1) If you stay at DVC the $190 you pay to Disney will cover parking. We just used a magic band to get into the gate and when we went to the parks we told the attendant we were staying on site and they scanned our magic band. Sometimes they just waived us through.

2) If you haven't gone to restaurants and you are being super careful, it will be a very real culture shock to you when you get to Disney World. We were uncomfortable being around so many people that weren't the greatest at wearing masks. Disney IMO does a horrible job of sanitizing / cleaning and doing COVID mitigation. 

A couple of examples:
- There is no disinfection at all between riders. We have gone skiing and they spray down lifts / gondolas as people exit. No such thing at Disney World. You are loaded literally seconds after other riders.
- On hot days, people get a little bit antsy in masks. People pull them down to get a break, drink, or eat. You are only supposed to eat / drink when stationary, but that really wasn't followed too well when we were there. 
- Disney treats plexiglass like it's magic. What I mean by that is that in lines they have plexiglass between rows of people (particularly as you get close to the entrance of a ride). The plexiglass is usually only a little above 6 feet tall, so you can definitely get coughed on from those that are taller, They also only put it over railing, so my little guys were standing face to face with other littles in these areas.
- When we got blue milk at Galaxy's edge there's no lid on it. As I walked around dozens of people (with masks down because they were drinking their blue milk), I couldn't help but think about someone coughing straight into my cup. 
- Hand Sanitizer is most everywhere, but not always refilled. 
- Pool areas at the resorts are mask free zones.
- There are HORDES of people everywhere....a lot of this is because there's reduced capacity on some rides, no parades, or character interactions (which are big people eaters).

I think when you are there, Disney *may* have bumped up capacity to 50% (was at 35% when we were there) -- this is just a guess based on the fact that new availability came online based on new availability coming online in the reservation system.

All things considered, the risk of virus spread is extraordinarily low outside. It's also very low on objects (a lot of our new COVID disinfection "standards" are based on studies from back in January / February of 2020 that showed COVID potentially surviving for long periods of times...these studies were mostly flawed in that the amount of virus they ran tests on were sooooo much higher in concentration than what you would see in the real world, they also didn't take into account things like UV levels that would kill the virus in a very short period of time). 

My personal opinion is that catching it at Disney World is probably really low -- most of it is outside in the sun where there is almost no risk of catching it and you really aren't around the same people in close proximity for extended periods of time. 

We've been home for 8 days, and are COVID free.

If I were doing things over again, it's a toss up on if I'd go again. We had SUCH a good time, and it was AMAZING to feel somewhat normal again. However, prior to going we had been pretty careful, and it was a complete shock to us how standards we were used to were sooo much lower at DisneyWorld. There's also a fair amount missing in terms of "magic" that our kids would have really enjoyed. 

Obviously, I am torn -- they didn't meet our expectations at all for COVID mitigation, and there was a lot of "magic" missing. However, given that we've been cooped up inside for the last 11 months, it was sooooooooooo nice to be outside, spend quality time with our family, and do things that the whole family enjoyed. 

One last thought -- if you are going during peak spring break (which I think you are), I would think the waits will be very similar to what they were during this past President's Day week. We've been checking the waits and they've been HORRIBLE ( > 60 minutes for the big attractions). 

If you are coming from a cold area, it may be worth it just to get some time outside in nice weather.

Feel free to PM.


----------



## montygz (Feb 20, 2021)

mdurette said:


> When I called DVC today they stated I would need to pay $25 per day to leave a car at the resort.....is this not accurate?


If you are staying on the timeshare side, parking is free. If you exchange in via RCI or stay via DVC points, parking is free. You will pay the $195 resort fee if you book via RCI exchange.

DVC resorts also operate as hotels. If you book a DVC resort through Disney like a hotel you will pay for parking.

For both sides, parking at the theme parks is free.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> But if they were to stay at Cypress Harbour, then the parking fee would apply.


Has Cypress Harbour started charging II exchangers for parking? Last time there on II exchange I did not get charged for parking.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Has Cypress Harbour started charging II exchangers for parking? Last time there on II exchange I did not get charged for parking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, what I am saying is if they were staying at Cypress Harbour, they would have to pay the parking fee at the parks. They were debating between staying at SSR or CH.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 20, 2021)

Ok got it was only looking at parking for the stay part.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 21, 2021)

montygz said:


> Why stay on Disney property?
> 1. Location. You can't get any closer.
> 2. Ease of transport to theme parks. No driving needed. You can walk from some resorts to the parks.
> 3. Nicely themed resorts. The feature pools have lifeguards and activities.
> ...



That is a very vague. ON DISNEY PROPERTY can mean a 30 minutes bus ride to a park. Grand Floridian and a value resort don't exactly have the same location. Many hotels/TS are closer to the parks than many Disney properties


----------



## CPNY (Feb 21, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> I just got back from AKL. I'd love to answer any specific questions that you have but thought I'd try to help you out with a couple of things:
> 
> 1) If you stay at DVC the $190 you pay to Disney will cover parking. We just used a magic band to get into the gate and when we went to the parks we told the attendant we were staying on site and they scanned our magic band. Sometimes they just waived us through.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Disney isn’t as good as universal when it comes to covid mitigation. The waits were much longer than expected and in many cases the same as standby times on a normal non covid day. I fear the days of low occupancy are over. All of a sudden people aren’t afraid to travel. They should all stay home, stay safe, and leave the quiet resorts to me. 

I’m also covid free, took a test on Friday.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Feb 27, 2021)

jlf58 said:


> That is a very vague. ON DISNEY PROPERTY can mean a 30 minutes bus ride to a park. Grand Floridian and a value resort don't exactly have the same location. Many hotels/TS are closer to the parks than many Disney properties


Where have you ridden a bus at Disney for 30 minutes before you got to a park?  I guess if you get on at the first stop at OKW or SSR or one of the other resorts that have multiple stops, but even then, you'll be at the park in less than 30 minutes.  Even from Animal Kingdom Villas, the ride to Epcot is about 12 minutes.  The only hotels that might be closer to a park than a Disney timeshare would be the Swan or Dolphin.  Anything else is further away from the property.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> I just got back from AKL. I'd love to answer any specific questions that you have but thought I'd try to help you out with a couple of things:
> 
> 1) If you stay at DVC the $190 you pay to Disney will cover parking. We just used a magic band to get into the gate and when we went to the parks we told the attendant we were staying on site and they scanned our magic band. Sometimes they just waived us through.
> 
> ...


I think being worried about Covid as you are, perhaps Disney is not a good place to be.  I had the immunity, having had Covid once last year, but I am not sure how long it lasts.  I can honestly stay not a single time did I worry about someone coughing over the plexiglass barriers.  I think it's a place you don't go with crowds, if you have a pre-existing condition for sure.  I wouldn't go if I was still obese, for example, or if I was diabetic.  I would not risk myself in that way.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 28, 2021)

Travelhacker - thank you for this report on your visit.   Being that you were there during a busy week gives me a better understanding of what it will be like for the week we go.   Seriously, my biggest concern is standing in line for a ride with someone behind me not masked and then coughing or something.      Are the people in line at least mostly respectful of spacing?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 28, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Travelhacker - thank you for this report on your visit.   Being that you were there during a busy week gives me a better understanding of what it will be like for the week we go.   Seriously, my biggest concern is standing in line for a ride with someone behind me not masked and then coughing or something.      Are the people in line at least mostly respectful of spacing?


Currently masks are required.  Are you going some time in the future when you think they may not be?


----------



## elaine (Feb 28, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Seriously, my biggest concern is standing in line for a ride with someone behind me not masked and then coughing or something.


Disney is enforcing masks. Also, while in line, with others if concerned, or in crowded places (like the Disney Store), I highly suggest wearing a KN95 easily obtained online. This is the type of tightfitting, filtered mask that is now recommended to provide the best protection. We have 2 masks, a lighter one for outdoors or  non-crowded places, and the KN95 for crowds, indoors. We have not eaten at indoor restaurant since last March. We wore our KN95 in crowds and regarded our WDW Dec trip as safe.


----------



## Mowogo (Feb 28, 2021)

I actually just checked into Grandstand building 85 (Next to the Grandstand pool) yesterday, and have encountered some items about the room that have made clear that I am the first person to use the room since renovation, and they are renovating the building between the bus stop and pool right now.


----------



## Janann (Feb 28, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> I actually just checked into Grandstand building 85 (Next to the Grandstand pool) yesterday, and have encountered some items about the room that have made clear that I am the first person to use the room since renovation, and they are renovating the building between the bus stop and pool right now.


Excellent!  For some strange reason, we have been assigned that building on each of our last two trips.  We are going in early May, so maybe our luck will stay with us -- hoping for the same building with renovations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2021)

We spent a few days (more like a few hours) in the parks over the last couple weeks. We have silver APs, so going for just a few hours works for us. I have determined that if seeing rule breakers, people ignorant of the rules, ignoring rules or just about anything else regarding failing to wear masks properly, then going to Disney will probably bother you. Yes most people are wearing masks. But if those few you see perhaps not wearing them in lines or walking, taking them off for photos or walking and drinking with mask off (instead of stationary), then now is not the time to go to Disney. Yes, employees tell them to put them on, but the employees aren't everywhere. Saw a whole family waiting for the MK ferry not wearing their masks while in line. Once the boat pulled up and it was time to board, the lifted the masks from their chins. There will be people you see not following the rules laid out by Disney and employees won't see them and you will. If that bothers you then avoid WDW. If you are okay to tell these people yourself to put on their mask, then head on down!


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 28, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Travelhacker - thank you for this report on your visit.   Being that you were there during a busy week gives me a better understanding of what it will be like for the week we go.   Seriously, my biggest concern is standing in line for a ride with someone behind me not masked and then coughing or something.      Are the people in line at least mostly respectful of spacing?


I wouldn't be overly concerned about this particular aspect. People were generally respectful of spacing, and generally were good at wearing masks when in line. If you've been really, really careful it will come as a bit of a shock with how things are. Like others have suggested I would get a KN95 mask to wear around. I normally wear a good cloth mask, but when at Disney World, I wore a KN95.

There are some things that I felt Disney could do a bit better. For example, we were at Epcot, and they had a character cavalcade. They basically yell at everyone to get to the side and out of the way (ignoring social distancing). We were in front of the quick service Mexico restaurant and people were eating and so this guy was hacking his lungs out and the cast member was trying to tell me to get out of the way immediately. I just ignored him and went to an area with a bit more space between people. Realistically, I was wearing an N95 mask, and it was outside, I don't think there was much of a chance of picking up COVID, but I didn't particularly want to be around the guy that was hacking up a lung.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> We spent a few days (more like a few hours) in the parks over the last couple weeks. We have silver APs, so going for just a few hours works for us. I have determined that if seeing rule breakers, people ignorant of the rules, ignoring rules or just about anything else regarding failing to wear masks properly, then going to Disney will probably bother you. Yes most people are wearing masks. But if those few you see perhaps not wearing them in lines or walking, taking them off for photos or walking and drinking with mask off (instead of stationary), then now is not the time to go to Disney. Yes, employees tell them to put them on, but the employees aren't everywhere. Saw a whole family waiting for the MK ferry not wearing their masks while in line. Once the boat pulled up and it was time to board, the lifted the masks from their chins. There will be people you see not following the rules laid out by Disney and employees won't see them and you will. If that bothers you then avoid WDW. If you are okay to tell these people yourself to put on their mask, then head on down!


@dioxide45 summed it up perfectly


----------



## CPNY (Mar 1, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Are the people in line at least mostly respectful of spacing?


NO I found most people were right up on top of me. Unlike universal, where mostly everyone stood at the appropriate spacing stickers on the ground.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> NO I found most people were right up on top of me. Unlike universal, where mostly everyone stood at the appropriate spacing stickers on the ground.


I have learned that people don't look down ffor the spacing stickers. There are some places where they didn't put a sticker because it may be at a corner or it is a place where you may be standing too close to someone that isn't right in front or behind you in line. People just think if they are six feed from the person in front or back they are good. Truth is they are likely far too close to someone else. Look down people!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I have learned that people don't look down ffor the spacing stickers. There are some places where they didn't put a sticker because it may be at a corner or it is a place where you may be standing too close to someone that isn't right in front or behind you in line. People just think if they are six feed from the person in front or back they are good. Truth is they are likely far too close to someone else. Look down people!


I found the Disney stickers were sometimes hard to find. The coloring of the stickers blend in with the ground. At universal, they are all bright blue. 

I didn’t mind too much, but it was a bit annoying to have people right on top of you in line.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 1, 2021)

CPNY said:


> NO I found most people were right up on top of me. Unlike universal, where mostly everyone stood at the appropriate spacing stickers on the ground.



It was inconsistent, for sure, when we were at Disney World in December/January. I even spoke to a family waiting in line for Small World. They had multiple children and one of the older ones was not wearing his mask. No attempt by the parents to make a correction or to stay any distance from our party. After a couple of tries to get them to respect the space markings, I ask a cast member to speak to them, but they still didn't comply with the spacing.

Some of the crazy lines were set up so that it was hard to maintain a distance from others passing by or through the lines. Quite often, if we found a seat somewhere, people would walk immediately in front of us, even if there was plenty of room for them to keep their distance.

It was fine a lot of the time in a lot of places, but there were definite failures.

Sheila


----------



## CPNY (Mar 1, 2021)

sfwilshire said:


> It was inconsistent, for sure, when we were at Disney World in December/January. I even spoke to a family waiting in line for Small World. They had multiple children and one of the older ones was not wearing his mask. No attempt by the parents to make a correction or to stay any distance from our party. After a couple of tries to get them to respect the space markings, I ask a cast member to speak to them, but they still didn't comply with the spacing.
> 
> Some of the crazy lines were set up so that it was hard to maintain a distance from others passing by or through the lines. Quite often, if we found a seat somewhere, people would walk immediately in front of us, even if there was plenty of room for them to keep their distance.
> 
> ...


There were def failures and people just paid no attention. I have found the opposite in universal.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 1, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I can think of no reason to stay on Disney property.  We have free parking with our AP's.  Marriott units are so nice, but I do love the beds here at OKW.  The bed is very comfortable and I sleep well.  Could be that I am so tired from all of the walking in the parks.


If all your DVC points can be pushed into the future there is no real reason to stay on property at this time.  If you can find availability for a couple of nights at a MK or EPCOT/HS resort then I might book that - walking to/from a park is always better than the bus or driving - but no real need.

Actually, we too are AP holders and so we drive to the parks we can't walk to.  I just finished planning an upcoming trip and found availability for two nights at Boardwalk and are spending the rest of the time in Orlando at MVC.


----------



## DeeCee (Mar 8, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Perhaps the Disney bubble has burst, pun intended.



We own DVC for 21 years and I can say, yes for us the Disney bubble has burst. I base this on our last trip and I know how much has changed since Feb 2020. The crowds just killed it for us. That and the fact that almost my entire family got so sick (not Covid) with a stomach virus. Too many people everywhere, even the lines for quick service, just killed the joy of it for us.

While I know it changed, I’m still not feeling a draw to the parks-to any parks. We own at BWV (awesome location and theming) and AKV (second fav). And while we have no intentions of selling because we now have grandkids, we are thinking of using it only to travel with friends and family and enjoy the resorts when we travel without the babes.

I wouldn’t be telling the truth if I said I will never go into a park again(I did feel that way last year), but with my grandkids, I’m sure one day I will. 

I have not yet looked into what the changes are except that I know one needs to make a reservation to enter a park and must have a resort reservation to do so. I also know that there’s no bus or luggage service from the airport. But I don’t know if something did or will replace those services and I don’t know if prices for park tickets, food, souvenirs are increasing (I imagine they are, they always have).

So I can’t really say what the “value” of being on property is outside of walking into two parks from BWV. Is all that walking actually a value!?LOL. 

We also own a Marriott timeshare in Hilton Head. If the Marriott resorts near Disney are anything like those in HH (I’m sure they are at least) then I’d have to question why stay on Disney property too.
Good luck with your decision and enjoy your trips.
Dee


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> We just stayed for two weeks at SSR and thought the rooms were horrible at best. Bed was very uncomfortable, dishwasher could not have been any louder. The drawers kept falling out in the kitchen. The pull out sofa reminds me of a motel six sofa extremely uncomfortable and yes the old small TV sets should be thrown away. The two extra chairs one in the living room and one in the bedroom were the most uncomfortable chairs. The wall ac outlets all need replacement my power cords and heating pad kept Falling out. Limited food service at the resort and the main restaurant is serving burgers and fries. we had the refill cup and went to the market at least twice daily and it seemed like a ghost town. simply no magic staying at DVC instead of usual MarriottVacationClub.


Those old rooms are really showing their wear.  I know that we were surprised at how old our last room was in Grandstand.  We are owners.


----------

